# Not recieving your own bids...



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I kinda did a forum search on this topic, but all my key words are so common the list of posts was just too much.

How do you guys feel about receiving someone else's bid as a work order to complete. And, how do you feel about the reverse? Someone else getting your bid to complete?

SG has a nasty habit of doing this sort of thing. I know if I'm getting the other guys bids, he has to be getting mine at times too. My general rule is if it isn't mine, I send it back for re-assignment to the bidding contractor.

But, I don't think my compadre is doing the same. I am seeing more and more times when it gets to be a recut that the place has already been cleaned out. And I know I bid to do the clean out when we did the initial secure.

Well, personally, I think this is a flavor of fraud. And I don't remember signing anything that stated I agreed to this sort of thing. Opinions?


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

The work goes to Safeguard first and they assign as they see fit. If the bid is a good bid, we do it. If not, we negoiate. If that doesn't work, we tell them to reassign. That simple. We get a lot of our own bids, and a bunch of everyone else's to.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Debris removal, mowing, similar stuff, yes. Repair work, mold, no.


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

I get requests to fulfill others bids, but not work orders. They claim the original contractor is no longer with them. I tend to believe it because the calls come from the vender rep who is stuck with reassigning bids from their vendor list. When I was new to this I accepted another contractors bid and only got out of fulfilling it because I was in training. Now when I am asked to take another guys bid I require a 25 - 50 buck trip charge to decide if it is a job I'm willing to do at someone else's price. You would not believe how cheap some people are willing to work!
Are you sure they didn't provide a 2nd lower bid? I don't work for SG so I'm not sure if they get multiple bids.


----------



## iron moe (Sep 30, 2012)

five brothers does that bs too. when i use to work for them and i got some one bid i would turn it down and send it back. and 9 out of 10 times it was for a lower price than i had been it. my feeling is get the guy who bided it. total bs all around if you ask me


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

I dont like other people getting my bids. I will not do anyone elses bids. In all honest some people just dont know how to do a proper bid. Also how many times has a regional or national changed a persons bid to a lower one and then that contractor flat out refuse to do it. And i wouldnt blame that contractor one bit.


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

If they change your bid, it is no longer your bid. Why can't they understand that? I've started adding a disclaimer to all of my bids and when it is reduced and I am told to complete or defend with new photos and details I quote my disclaimer and refuse. Unless, of course it is a great trashout full of tools and riding mowers and engine hoists and lathes...you know what I mean.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

SG does it all the time, Five Brothers gets multiple bids and then takes the lowest. Today I got bid approvals for about 1/2 of the stuff I bid on an initial secure. Tree trimming, roof repair and a sales clean... I called my rep and asked her how was I supposed to do a sales clean as I haven't trashed it out yet? She comes back with "It was trashed out by another contractor a couple days ago". Really, and they didn't do a sales clean? I have yet to see this but it better be in broom swept condition...I think it's BS to not have the one that does the TO do the sales clean, no money in doing a sales clean correct.
I asked her Sooo, they came up with a lower cube count? she said yes the bank takes the lowest bid..


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not sure how some of the Nats handle bids but we have bid approvals quite a bit that were not the lowest, but the broker recommends us over the other guy. This is bypassing the middle men.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

We had a grow house we bid over $7,000 to do initials on, including mowing the marijuana growing down one fence row that was planted by the LEOs that raided the place. It is where they dumped out all the flower pots. 

My competitor won the bid for a little over $2,000. 

The realtor was livid because she wanted me to do it and they reassigned it and she did not know about it until a few days later when I asked her how the cleanup was going. 

My wife figures he will cut the grass one week and harvest the Grass the next week.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> I kinda did a forum search on this topic, but all my key words are so common the list of posts was just too much.
> 
> How do you guys feel about receiving someone else's bid as a work order to complete. And, how do you feel about the reverse? Someone else getting your bid to complete?
> 
> ...



I got SG has a habit...this is wire fraud
http://foreclosurepedia.org/safegua...f-a-federal-racketeering-case-213-cv-00835cb/

There is an open case against SGP for RICO violations and this falls into the category of wire fraud...
You can deny the work order and if they make a stink...give them the case numbers this particular pone call will be attached to.....


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

garylaps said:


> SG does it all the time, Five Brothers gets multiple bids and then takes the lowest. Today I got bid approvals for about 1/2 of the stuff I bid on an initial secure. Tree trimming, roof repair and a sales clean... I called my rep and asked her how was I supposed to do a sales clean as I haven't trashed it out yet? She comes back with "It was trashed out by another contractor a couple days ago". Really, and they didn't do a sales clean? I have yet to see this but it better be in broom swept condition...I think it's BS to not have the one that does the TO do the sales clean, no money in doing a sales clean correct.
> I asked her Sooo, they came up with a lower cube count? she said yes the bank takes the lowest bid..


Five brothers did the same too me on the sales clean! someone else trash out they though was still going to do sales clean! I pointed out that on my bid I put sales clean is only valid if I trash out,if not I`ll have bid sales clean after the fact! they got pissy about it ,but in was in writing right there on my bid! They keep sending me to CC inspection and I mark no CC everytime.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> I got SG has a habit...this is wire fraud
> http://foreclosurepedia.org/safegua...f-a-federal-racketeering-case-213-cv-00835cb/
> 
> There is an open case against SGP for RICO violations and this falls into the category of wire fraud...
> You can deny the work order and if they make a stink...give them the case numbers this particular pone call will be attached to.....


nothing there!


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

well crapola. I may have found the loop hole.

SG may have covered their butts on this. BUT, I also think a lawyer could argue this point. The infamous vendor agreement has a clause that states - and this is paraphrased so I don't get busted for giving away secrets - 
_"...nobody has a right to get work from us, and __work will be doled out based on individual performance."_

That's the gist of it. So, they could claim the approved bid was given to any particular contractor, based on his/her performance. However, in my case at least, my on time percentages and completed correctly percentages are always in the high 80 to mid 90 percent. No way anybody in my area out performs me. And I am told I out perform others in my area by SG when we review my scorecard. So, where's my bids? I seem to get all the initial secures and convey condition orders. Get tons of them. But the real money is in the debris removal. And unless it's a post sale/initial secure...seems I miss out on the debris a lot of the time.

Damn, did I just type all that? lol OK, I'll quit ranting now.
​


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

That clause is arguable. Putting something in a contract doesn't make it binding.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

The debris bids are frustrating. You do the Convey Maintainence, have to bid everything, bid a certain amount, and Craigslist crackhead accepting work from the contractor of a contractor to SG bids less and the bank and HUD award the lower amount. (Long sentence, I know lol) SG assigns it to them knowing you will just balk at the low ball bid that idiot put in.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't imagine there's anything illegal going on, but, I think it's due to too low bid approval amounts. Example, I bid $3k for something, they send a bid approval for $2k to me, I say no way, so they reassign it to another vendor. Same thing happens in reverse, they bid $5k, approved at $2500, they say no way, so they try and send it to us and hope we don't catch it.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Pretty simple issue...tell'em you'll look at the work first...if you can do the work for the price do it... if ya can't...politely tell'em to pound sand.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> well crapola. I may have found the loop hole.
> 
> SG may have covered their butts on this. BUT, I also think a lawyer could argue this point. The infamous vendor agreement has a clause that states - and this is paraphrased so I don't get busted for giving away secrets -
> _"...nobody has a right to get work from us, and __work will be doled out based on individual performance."_
> ...


Incorrect...your bid is your bid my bid is mine etc...you can not be forced to perform someone else's bid at their price and you can not be forced to perform a "reduced bid"...it is not yours....
That is why SGP has this problem.....
UNITED STATES DISTRICT COURT FOR THE WESTERN DISTRICT OF 
PENNSYLVANIA
ALEXANDRA HLISTA and ANTHONY 
HLISTA,
Plaintiffs,
v.
SAFEGUARD PROPERTIES, LLC, JOHN 
BRADLEY DUVALL (A/K/A BRAD 
DUVALL), and JEFF RIEMS
Defendants.
Civil Action #2:13-cv-00835-CB
JURY TRIAL DEMANDED
SECOND AMENDED COMPLAINT
1. This is an action for damages brought by Plaintiffs, Alexandra Hlista and Anthony Hlista 
(the “Hlistas”), for Defendants’ violations of the Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt 
Organizations Act (“RICO”), 18 U.S.C. §1962(c); Fair Debt Collection Practices Act
(“FDCPA”), 15 U.S.C. §1692 et seq.; the Unfair Trade Practice and Consumer Protection Law 
(“UTPCPL”), 73 P.S. §201-9.1, et seq.; as well as state claims for trespass to property, invasion 
of privacy and intentional infliction of emotional distress.
I. JURISDICTION AND VENUE
2. The jurisdiction of this Court over Counts I and II arises under RICO, 18 U.S.C. 
§1964(c); the FDCPA, §1692(k)(d); and, 28 U.S.C. §1331. Supplemental jurisdiction over the 
Hlistas’ state claims over Counts III through VI arise under 28 U.S.C. §1367. Venue lies in the 
Western District of Pennsylvania, as the Hlistas’ claims arose from the acts of the Defendants, 

I have a copy the entire 50 count indictment.
People really need to start taking a stand and quit worrying about the peanuts they are being paid...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Keep us updated on the trial.



What ever happened to the Huff Po guy that was doing all the articles on the industry?
Its like he did a couple and vanished.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Keep us updated on the trial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably sleeping with Hoffa


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Or the Kline checkbook opened up. :sad:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Keep us updated on the trial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One million dollar fine yesterday....and all sorts of disclosure...


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

I remember that it was pretty difficult to always get the same bid to the contractor that placed it. Using systems like PPW atleast. PPW doesn't keep track of that very well and the process of looking into who originally placed the bid could take an extended period of time...20-30 minutes in some cases.

After I started Paradigm, to Automate a lot of the processes, that review was a lot faster.


----------



## Stormin (Mar 8, 2015)

I travel a good deal, and I get "bid approval" jobs & I've never even been to that town, before, much less that site! 

I asked why they do that, and the response was they try to give the bid to the bidder, but they will yank it and give it to another vendor to make their travel worthwhile.

Why they do this in cities, I have no idea.


----------



## reaver (Jun 15, 2015)

truassets, will close out your orders, while your on the road. Then a week later you will get this bid approval, for the job you did last week. And when you ask them, they will tell you that they are aloud to bid your jobs for you,at a ridiculous price. like cutting 6 acres of grass 48" tall for 80.00. and you cant send them back because it requires at least 3 photos


----------



## MrOilyNails (Mar 10, 2015)

*They all do it...*

We work for several nationals and a few regionals. They ALL shop your bids. Some just tell you that upfront. Never assume your the only bid, because your not, and don't lower your pricing because your afraid you'll lose the work...


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

MrOilyNails said:


> We work for several nationals and a few regionals. They ALL shop your bids. Some just tell you that upfront. Never assume your the only bid, because your not, and don't lower your pricing because your afraid you'll lose the work...


 The issue isn't the shopping around for bids, the problem lies in getting a bid approved that wasn't yours and being expected to perform for this different bid. :thumbsup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

If I bid a job then they run it through Repair Base and tell me I'm charging too much is it still my bid?

How is the cost estimator not price fixing?


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> How is the cost estimator not price fixing?


Because it is government(HUD) approved.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

That would be the definition of price fixing.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I like government pays-I've got a $600 hammer.:whistling2:


----------

